# Turkey Hunting



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

First day of spring turkey here in NY.

I was calling on my box call when I seen this big cat sneaking in .

He came within about 35 yards, and laid down. I was quiet, and we stared at each other for about a half hour.

I first thought it was a coyote but I seen his round face and big head and paws. He was looking for a turkey breakfast and just decided to lay and wait for the calling to resume.

I just sat there and watched him.

Finally, he got up and walked broadside to me, standing in the sun.

What a beautiful animal !!

It is a Canadian Lynx. Not supposed to be here in upstate NY.

Soooo COOL 

Never seen one before...and probably will never again.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow beautiful animal, what a great experience, thanks for sharing!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Very cool! What an amazing animal.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! What a stunner!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That is cool ..yeah bet that cat was coming in on your call.....Never know that cat could have made a dash for you

But just the same nice that your are ok..And had a chance to get a picture.....AKAOldmiser


----------

